# Awesome Glass Ware From IKEA



## Tim Harrison (6 Jan 2017)

Saw this in IKEA the other day £20.00...and thought it'd be pretty awesome for WK.


----------



## Courtneybst (16 Jan 2017)

I picked one up for a wabi kusa! Don't delay! 





How much wood could a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?


----------



## CooKieS (17 Jan 2017)

I want one...NOW! Thanks TIM


----------



## Courtneybst (17 Jan 2017)

They also had these which I was torn between. It was like a perfect little pouch within that bowl. They have one with a gold inside and one with a clear inside. Only £12.95 online, a bit more in store I've noticed.  







What's also cool is that they are hand blown so each one is unique.

How much wood could a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?


----------



## Tim Harrison (20 Jan 2017)

Beat me to it...got mine





I've posted this before somewhere on UKAPS...but it's perhaps worth a repost...for growing on those important cuttings...







More info here...http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/products/indoor-gardening/indoor-growing-cultivators/


----------

